# Udder Conformation



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

I am thinking about adding some doelings into my herd who's dams and sire's dams have nice udders. If I do that I would be replacing them for some of my does. So I would like opinions on my current does' udder conformation to help me narrow down who to replace.
This is Serenity. She was a ff this year and my biggest producer. She produced 3lbs of milk daily.








This is White Russian. She was a ff this year and produced 2lbs of milk daily.








This is mayfield. I believe this was her 2nd freshening. Her udder is not completely full in this picture.








This is pandora. She was a ff this year. I never milked her since her teats were so tiny








This is April. She was also a ff this year and produced 2lbs of milk daily


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

This is the dam and SD's udders of doeling I'm looking at


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

This is the 2nd


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

White Russian and Serenity have the nicest udders of your goats, IMO. Serenity's medial could be a lot better, but it's hard to tell because of the hair. White Russian does have a nice medial. Height is hard to see, but they're pretty good.

I do not like Mayfield's udder at all. She's got a pretty good medial, but very poor attachment. It almost looks pendulous. I can't really tell height in some of the pictures, but she is definitely way too narrow at the top.

Pandora has a tiny udder even for an FF. I always culled does like that because I wanted fast maturing does. But some people may be willing to wait. That was just me, but I found they rarely improved much on capacity. 

April has a nice medial, but again, her capacity would be too low for me to keep her and she also lacks udder height and width of attachment at the top.

Those are just my thoughts on them.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

I really like the udder in the very last picture who posted in your 3rd post. I think you'll really be improving your herd with that doeling.

How is the doe who is pictured from the side related to the one you're getting? She looks a little coarse and I don't like the level of her rump. To me, that spells low rear udder height.

The rest are hard to tell, but the first udder picture, above the doe pictured from the side, looks kinda uneven and narrow at the top. It does appear to have a nice medial and texture though.

I hope that answered some of your questions!


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

She is the dam of the doeling


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm also thinking about getting a buckling
This is his dam








This is his SD


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Morning Star Farm said:


> White Russian and Serenity have the nicest udders of your goats, IMO. Serenity's medial could be a lot better, but it's hard to tell because of the hair. White Russian does have a nice medial. Height is hard to see, but they're pretty good.
> 
> I do not like Mayfield's udder at all. She's got a pretty good medial, but very poor attachment. It almost looks pendulous. I can't really tell height in some of the pictures, but she is definitely way too narrow at the top.
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing about serenity and White Russian. I will most likely be selling pandora and either April or mayfield or possibly both. I'm hoping to retain a doeling from serenity and a doeling and buckling from my doe sunshine


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Morning Star Farm said:


> She's a very powerful doe, especially with that wonderful brisket, pretty long too, but I just don't like that rump.
> 
> Do you have a picture of the sire of the doeling? He may have fixed that problem.


This is the only picture of him on the Little Tots Estate website
http://www.littletotsestate.com/img/bucks/agave.JPG


----------

